# TB hunter jumper prospect



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Personally, I LOVE her butt and her badass brown coloring


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, she has a Quarter Horsey bum  Very nice.
Honestly, there is not much to pick apart here. She's fairly well built. Only thing i can really say is that her neck needs muscle and her cannons are long. Apart from that, i see no glaring faults.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

I couldn't agree more, thank you so much Biggest issue are her cannons, her pasterns aren't as long as I was expecting since shes a TB. How will having long cannons effect her in the long run?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd really like to see a shot of her standing square, looking ahead. From front, side, and back if possible.

Her weight is not distributed very well in this shot - makes it hard to truly gauge the angles/lengths that we like to scrutinize 

Lovely calm face and alert gaze, that's a good start.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Hah if I could get more pics you bet I would! Im pretty anxious to see more


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone know about effects of long pasterns? Should this keep me from buying her altogether? I wont be doing crazy high heights or eventing.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Bear in mind that the ideal length of pastern in a TB is roughly 30% to 50% of the length of the cannon bone. Though her position is awkward, I wouldn't think that she would exceed 50%. Admittedly, she is towards the longer end of the scale.

Generally speaking, the longer the pastern, the weaker the joint, less ideal for high level jumping and high impact endeavours.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Presonally I like her a lot! I think the cannon and pasturn length are a tad on the longer side, but she is a TB and not a QH. I don't think it would impact her at all.

I know that they would breed for shorter cannon bones for racehorses as it would help them run faster, easier. They bred fancy riding horses to have a longer cannon bone as it makes the ride smoother such as a Walking horse etc.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry double post


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Interesting, learned something new. Thanks for the input, anything you see besides the pasterns/cannons? She will be a hunter jumper


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

She has a good shoulder and a good neck (just needs some muscling) I think she will make a great hunter/jumper!


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

It's hard to tell from this picture. I get a good vibe though! I agree that she has longish pasterns and cannons. Her back also looks a little long, and she may be a little camped out behind. Overall I think she looks good!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Good angles and bone and I like this horse. Neck might be set a little low. Bring her to me and I will keep her awhile and let you know how it goes....


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Elana said:


> Nice horse. Good angles and bone and I like this horse. Neck might be set a little low. Bring her to me and I will keep her awhile and let you know how it goes....


Haha well thanks for offering to "sacrifice" yourself


----------

